# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  ملتقــى امهاات K G وان شالله الكل يستفـيـد

## العهود111

السلام عليكم 

شحالكم خواتي 

طبعا انتوا عارفين انه الهدى جزاها الله خير سوت ملتقى لامهات المرحلة التأسيسية 

وماشالله الامهات استفادوا من هالملتقى كل وحده تفيد الثانية بالي عندها 


وهالمرة انا قلت بسوي نفسها لأمهات K G نستفيد من بعض نحط افكار علشان عيالنا 

نحط اوراق عمل علشان الاطفال يستفيدون 

يعني ننمي مهاراتهم وذاكرتهم بروحنا بدون مانعتمد على المعلمه وبس 

لا تنسون انه الام هي الاساس في تعليم ابنها 

وان شالله في هالموضوع كلنا نستفيد منه 


والله يوفق عيالنا كلنا ان شالله 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## العهود111

هلا وغلا اختي 

والله نتشرف بانج تشاركينا في موضوعنا هذا وتكونين انتي مشرفه عليه لانه عندج الخبره ماشالله 

وخبرتج بتفيد الكل وتعاونج بيفيد الكل ان شالله 

واتمنى انج ماتقطعينا وتابعينا في هالموضوع 

وجزاج الله خير

----------


## العهود111

جايبه لكم نشيد مدرسة بنتي تقوله لهم 

نشيد الحروف الهجائية
**************************

ألف أرنب يجري يلعب يأكل جزرا كي لا يتعب
باء بطة نطت نطة وقعت ضحكت منها القطة
تاء تاج فوق الراس فيه الذهب وفيه الماس
ثاء ثعلب صاد دجاجة هو ماكر وقت الحاجة
جيم جمل في الصحراء مثل سفينة فوق الماء
حاء حج أسمى رغبة فيه طواف حول الكعبة
خاء خبز عند البائع لا يأكله إلا الجائع
دال ديك حسن الصوت قام يؤذن فوق البيت
ذال ذئب وحش صلب لا يرهبه إلا الكلب
راء رجل عرف الدين فهو صدوق وهو أمين
زين زهرة أصفر أحمر هي بعيني أحلى منظر
سين ساعة تحفظ وقتي في مدرستي أو في بيتي
شين شمس صنع قدير فيها الدف وفيها النور
صاد صائد ألقى الشبكة بعد قليل صاد سمكة
ضاء ضابط يحمي وطني يحفظ أمني يرعى سكني
طاء طفل أجمل طفل فهو نظيف حسن الشكل
ظاء ظفر نظفناه طال قليلا فقصصناه
عين عين تخش الله تشهد خيرا فيه رضاه
غين غار غار حراء فيه أنزل القرآن
فاء فيل ذو أنياب وهو صديق يا أصحاب
قاف قمر فيه منال ومواقيت تهدى السائل
كاف كلب عاش جواري يحرس غنمي يحرس داري
لام لحم ينمو جسمي يكسو عظمي فيه أسمى
ميم مسجد بيت الله فيه أؤدي كل صلاة
نون نهر نهر النيل فهو كريم غير بخيل
هاء هرم عال القمة وبناؤه رمز للهمة
واو وجه للإنسان فيه إشراق بالإيمان
ياء يد ترسم زهرة تبدع شكلاً تظهر فكراً

----------


## أم حارب

صراحه أشكرج على هذا الموضوع 

من زمان ادور مواضيع جي

عندي ولدي في kg1

أول واحد عندي حبيت ناخذ شوية خبره من أهل الخبرة

----------


## um_abduallah

والله شي حلو وطيب بارك الله فيج الغالية وان شاء الله انا بكوون وياكم ومثل ماقلتي مرحلة الكيجي هي الأساس اذا الياهل اتأسس عدل ان اء الله عقب كل شي يهوون

----------


## العهود111

تسلمن ياخواتي 

وانا ماحطيت هالموضوع الا ني شفت انه مناسب وبيفيد الكل 

وان شالله نأسس عيالنا صح علشان مانندم بأنه قصرنا فيهم

----------


## طيف الغربة

وايد حلو هالموضوع عندي ابني kg1 فديته 

ان شاء الله متابعة معكم

----------


## umnone

o ana bnteee KG1 b3d ... inshalah klna nstfeeeD ..

----------


## cute me

ياامهاااات ان شاء الله ربي يقدرنا على حسن تربيتهم ها العيااال في ظروووف ها الحياااه المليئه بالمغريااات 
... 
ومتابعييين لنشاطاتكم

----------


## ريـــــــم

موضوع حلو ما شاء الله ..

وانا عندي بنتي فديتها ف KG1 ..

وإن شاء الله نفيد ونستفيد من بعضنا ومن تجاربنا وخبراتنا .. 

يزاكن الله خير ^_^

----------


## أم-ناني

*ما شـــاء الله ... ووايد حلو الموضوع ويا في وقته ..


أنــا بـنـتـي في KG2 ... خلنـا نتعـــاون ... حتى نفيد عيالنــا ...


إن شــاء الله كــل مــا أحصل وقت ... بمر هنــي بحط الشغلات اللي عندي ...


موفقيـــن ...*

----------


## um sultan

مشكوره على الموضوع الحلو 
انا عندي ولدي فديته kg1 وحابه اطور معلوماته 
وانشاء الله اقدر اساعدكم وكل الي عندي 
تحياااااتي لج حبووووبتي

----------


## زمن زايد

ان شاء الله بكون متابعه ومشاركه وياكم في هالموضوع الحلو وتسلم يمناج الغاليه 
يلا عااااااد خلونا نبدا وكل وحده تخبرنا عن كل شي ياخذه ولدها
واللي بعد تكون محتاجه شي نحن حاضرين والكل بيتعاون وياها
ونبغي نبدع ونكسر الروتين ونتبادل الخبرات في تعليم اطفالنا 
ربي يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## زمن زايد

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## كو كو شانيل

ياليت كل وحده تكتب شو عطوا ولدها في المدرسة خلال أسبوع

----------


## أم ناصـــر

وينكم يا امهات ؟؟
خذتكم الاجازه  :Smile:

----------


## أم التوأمان

> أم التوأمين لا ترصين عليه 
> 
> فكري في السنين الجايبه اذا رصيتي عليه الحين بيكره المدرسه 
> 
> 
> وحاولي تعوضينه الي فات في الويكند 
> 
> ارسمي له في ورقه كم رسمه كبيره وخليه يلونها بالالوان 
> 
> ...


اختي العهود يزاج الله خير ع وقفتج وياي

وأنا اللحين مثل ما قلتي ..اخليه يخربش و يلون ..لاني اريد امرن عضلات ايده ..لانه احس مسكته للقلم .. مش مسكت واحد مستعد انه يكتب .. وثاني شيء خذت له من التعليم المبكر هاللعبه لانه فيها قلم ..فـ يهمني انه يمسك القلم ويتعود انه يركز و يربط حركة ايده و عينه فنفس الوقت .. و بعد فيها تعليم الحروف ...


و إن شاء الله تتيسر الامور

و بوافيكم بكل جديد في رحلتنا التعليميه ..و يزاج الله خير مرة ثانيه اختي العهود




> اختي العزيزه 
> لا تصعبي الامر وتضغطي على ابنك هو يمسك القلم فهذا حلو 
> لكن انت اجلسي بجانبه وحاولي تمسكي يده مره ومره ومره وتكتبي الحرف معه انت وهوا يدك فوق يده 
> وحاولي تشجيعه ممتاز امي شوف انت كتبت هل الحرف 
> لعدة مرات واتعبي معه تشوفيه لوحده مسك القلم وحاول يكتب 
> المهم لا تظهري له انه لا يعرف يكتب او انت تملي من تعليمه 
> ساعتها هو يصير يشجع للكتابه شوي شوي 
> ولك الدعاء والتوفيق من الله



ما قصرتي اختي وردة دمشقيه ع النصيحة .. وهذا انااللي اسويه وياه امسك ايده ونكتب مع بعض و اشجعه وايد والله ..بس ربج اللي ييسر الامور كلها بتوفيق منه بس

----------


## أم التوأمان

أم ناصر ..

اوراق عمل جدا رائعه ..
و جذي سهلتي علينا بدال الدوارة ف المواقع ..و أسرع لنا طباعة الاوراق

و ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## أم ناصـــر

> أم ناصر ..
> 
> اوراق عمل جدا رائعه ..
> و جذي سهلتي علينا بدال الدوارة ف المواقع ..و أسرع لنا طباعة الاوراق
> 
> و ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله


و انتظروا المزيد ان شاء الله 

 :Smile:

----------


## lona81

مرحبا يابنات 

انا عندي مشكله 

بنتي كي جي 2

في مدرسة المدار الخاص العين 

وانا نقلتها من مدرسة الاتحاد الخاصه لأنه هاي اجرب لبيتنا ومدحوها لي الناس

المهم ...

بنتي تعقدت من شي اسمه مدرسه 

ولله الاول اتصيييييييييييييييح يوم ماتروح المدرسه وايام الويك اند طبعا لما كانت بمدرسة الاتحاد

والحين تكرهه طاري المدرسه 

واكتشفت المس اتخرعهم في المدرسه حسبي الله عليها

واخر مره قالت لي انه المس ظربتها وسرت للمديره اشتكي ولاخلوني ايلس ويا المس

ولله انقهرت الحين بردها مدرستها الجديمه.. مع انه تقريبا دفعنا نص الاقساط بالضبط 8000 وشي

نفاد الفلوووووووووس بس اللي قاهرني هالمدرسه واسلوبهم الزفت مع اليهال يونه لازم انكون شديدين معاهم 
عنبو من الحين 

عيل في الصف الاول شو بيسووون فيهم 

وعلي فكره هالمدرسه ماااااااااااااااااديه اول شي واهم شي عندهم الفلوس

ياامهات نبا خبراتكم في المدارس وخصوصا اللي في العينط

سمحولي علي الاطاله

----------


## العهود111

انا سامعه اختي عن مدرسة الشويفات بس غاليه وزينه 

وسامعه عن الظفرة وايد حلو تدريسهم وعن النشأ الصالح 


بس رديها مدرستها الاتحاد افضل لها لانها حبتها 

والله يوفق بنتج ان شالله

----------


## العهود111

ام ناصر ماشالله عليج والله ابدعتي

----------


## ام حور

خواتي بنتي في الفيحاء حكومية شو تعرفون عنها

والkg2 شو يعطونهم يعني يعطونهم اب ت او يكتبونهم كلمات

بليز جاوبوني

----------


## أم التوأمان

> مرحبا يابنات 
> 
> انا عندي مشكله 
> 
> بنتي كي جي 2
> 
> في مدرسة المدار الخاص العين 
> 
> وانا نقلتها من مدرسة الاتحاد الخاصه لأنه هاي اجرب لبيتنا ومدحوها لي الناس
> ...


هلا اختي لونا

أنا أشوف انج تردينها مدرسة الاتحاد دام انها اتعودت وحبت هالمدرسه..لانه ما تضمنين لو حطيتها ف مدرسه غيرها اتحبها و لا لأ..فتضيع السنه عليها ..لانه اذا الياهل ما ارتاح ف المدرسه صعب تستفيد شيء.. وهذا رأي وأنتي بعدج اسألي

ع فكرة أنا عيالي ف الاتحاد ..و الحمد لله مرتاحين  :Smile:

----------


## فطمطم

انا بعد بنتي في kg1 
بس خبروونا وووين عيالكم في اي مدارس؟

----------


## مروهاج

*مششششششششششكوره ام ناصر........................... فديتج*

----------


## العهود111

الروضه الي عندنا خذوا رقم 3 وحرف ت 

ولحد الحين يحفظون سورة الحمد 

ويعلمونهم نشيدة 

ربي يارحمان يسرلي امري .. واحفظلي القرأن واشرح لي صدري ........

----------


## ميثانو

> هلا اختي لونا
> 
> أنا أشوف انج تردينها مدرسة الاتحاد دام انها اتعودت وحبت هالمدرسه..لانه ما تضمنين لو حطيتها ف مدرسه غيرها اتحبها و لا لأ..فتضيع السنه عليها ..لانه اذا الياهل ما ارتاح ف المدرسه صعب تستفيد شيء.. وهذا رأي وأنتي بعدج اسألي
> 
> ع فكرة أنا عيالي ف الاتحاد ..و الحمد لله مرتاحين


انا بنتي في المدار kg2
ماتشتكي من المدرسه بس صح هي مديرتهم شديده مس هيفا لكن استغربت من كلامكم انه المدرسه تضرب زيغتوني عاد انا من النوع الحريصه على بناتي ودراستهم بس انا بنتي اتموت ولااتغيب يوم عن المدرسه اتحب المدرسه والمدرسات بشكل فضيع واسم مستها مس جاسمين 
واتقولاي عن اشياء يسونها حلوه مثل يعيشونهم حيات النمله العامله يعطونهم عدسه على قولة بنتي منظره خخخخخخ ويخلونهم يشوفون النمله كيف اتشل الاكل وكيف حياتها وكيف على قولة بنتي سناعد يعني انساعد بعض في الصف ...
بس كل مدرسه فيها الزين والشين 
انا براجع المدرسه وبشوف اخلاقيات المدرسات وبسال عنها وبدخل على المدير حسان وبقوله ابغي اشوف سلوكيات المدرسات في الصف وبوفه شو بيقولي لانج خوفتيني بسالفة الضرب

----------


## العهود111

وينكم يا أمهات 

وين نشاطنا شو شكلنا بردنا شوي لما جا الشتاء

----------


## lona81

> انا بنتي في المدار kg2
> ماتشتكي من المدرسه بس صح هي مديرتهم شديده مس هيفا لكن استغربت من كلامكم انه المدرسه تضرب زيغتوني عاد انا من النوع الحريصه على بناتي ودراستهم بس انا بنتي اتموت ولااتغيب يوم عن المدرسه اتحب المدرسه والمدرسات بشكل فضيع واسم مستها مس جاسمين 
> واتقولاي عن اشياء يسونها حلوه مثل يعيشونهم حيات النمله العامله يعطونهم عدسه على قولة بنتي منظره خخخخخخ ويخلونهم يشوفون النمله كيف اتشل الاكل وكيف حياتها وكيف على قولة بنتي سناعد يعني انساعد بعض في الصف ...
> بس كل مدرسه فيها الزين والشين 
> انا براجع المدرسه وبشوف اخلاقيات المدرسات وبسال عنها وبدخل على المدير حسان وبقوله ابغي اشوف سلوكيات المدرسات في الصف وبوفه شو بيقولي لانج خوفتيني بسالفة الضرب


اولا اشكر خواتي اللي ردن عليا وابشركم اني رديتها مدرسة الاتحاد ولله لو اتشوفون ويها فديتهاااااااااااااااااااااااا شقايل منور يوم ردت البيت الحمدلله

اختي ميثاااااااااانو بنتج اظني مع بنتي 

لأنه بنتي اتقول اسم المس جاسمن والن 

وبقولج شي بس مابي اخرعج بس ولله امسوين للبنتي رعب اتصدقين انها تتحلم وهي راقده واتقول نو مس جاسمن نوو 

حسبي الله عليهم 

وبعدين انا طلبت اشوف المس بس مس هيفا اللي (علي فكره ماااااااااتدري عن شي ) قالت القوانين تمنع انج تيلسين مع المدرسه وتمنع انج تدخلين اصلا الكلاس واتشوفينها تدرس اليهال ؟؟

يعني شو هالاسلوب ؟؟

ياهم ريلي عقب وقالها نفس السالفه اتعرفين شوقالت : معقوله لا مابيصير شو هاالحكي 

جنها اول مره تسمع السالفه ؟؟ تستعبط حضرتها في نفس اليوم شل ريلي بنتي وظهرها من هالمدرسه
المعقده 

وفي شي غرررررررررررريب شفته البنت اللي تيلس في الريسبشن شفتها وهي ماتدري اني دخلت شفتها واقفه عند الكي جي ون وصافتهم طابور ويالسه اتهد عليهم ليش ان شالله هي حيا الله موظفة استقبال بأي حق اتهد علي اليهال ؟؟؟ المفروض مايكون له علاقه بأي طالب ؟؟؟

علي فكره اختي هذولا ماعندهم شي اسمه دين ولا ايه ولا حديث ولا دعاء 

اليوم مدرسة الاتحاد طرشولي جدولهم اليهال واصلين للجمل يقرون جمل والمدار بعدهم يكتبون حروووووف


بنت اختي كانت في المدار ثاني ثانوي في المدار شو امسوين فيهم شهر ماشي مدرسين وشهر مافي دروس واااااااااااايد متأخرين والواسطه تلعب دور في امتحانات الطلاب 

ولله اختي نصحتني ماحطها بس انا الهبله ماسمعت الكلام والحين شوفوا شو صار؟؟

سووووووووري طولت عليكم

----------


## أم ناصـــر

العفو يا امهااااات و نتابع اوراق العمل مع الحروف الانجليزية















يتبع >>>

----------


## أم ناصـــر

يتبع >>>

----------


## أم ناصـــر

يتبع >>>

----------


## أم ناصـــر

إنتهى  :Smile:

----------


## أم التوأمان

> اولا اشكر خواتي اللي ردن عليا وابشركم اني رديتها مدرسة الاتحاد ولله لو اتشوفون ويها فديتهاااااااااااااااااااااااا شقايل منور يوم ردت البيت الحمدلله
> 
> اختي ميثاااااااااانو بنتج اظني مع بنتي 
> 
> لأنه بنتي اتقول اسم المس جاسمن والن 
> 
> وبقولج شي بس مابي اخرعج بس ولله امسوين للبنتي رعب اتصدقين انها تتحلم وهي راقده واتقول نو مس جاسمن نوو 
> 
> حسبي الله عليهم 
> ...


الحمدلله انه بنتج ارتاحت ..

بس تعالي بقولج اللحين كي جي 2 يقرون جمل ..لا تخوفيني ..ولدي كيجي1 ويالله يالله يتبع ع النقاط عشان يكتب حرف واحد..يالله ياربي



..حبايبي ..يا رب يفهمهم فهم النبيين و يحفظهم حفظ المرسلين و ملائكتك المقربين

----------


## حنان الروح

صباح الخير شحالكم يا أمهات 

أنا ولدي لين الحين بس خذو A a ,B

في العربي أ والقرآن حفظو الفاتحه

فديته يا ربي أمس مودينهم رحله عالم فتون وياي مستانس

----------


## أم ناصـــر

مساء الورد حنان الروح .. 
ما شاء الله من الحين رحلات .. 

الانجليزي شرات بنتي .. بس العربي واصلين لـ حرف الـ ت

و سورة الفاتحه بعد حفظوها ... 

دخلتي ولدج مسابقة القرآن الكريم حفظ سورة العلق ؟؟
الاختبار يوم الاحد أضني ...

----------


## Me&U

> _انا ولدي عمره 3 سنوات و3 شهور وحطيته في kg1 المنهج البريطاني 
> 
> وكل صبح يسويلي احتفال من الصياح واسرحه غصبا عنه ويرجع من الدوام مستانس كله يسولف عن الصف وشو يعطونه ودوووم يحلف انه مايروح المدرسة هههههههههه هالايام خف الصياح ونحن نرقب الباص برا عادي يسولف ويضحك بس من يشووف الباص كأنه شايف ملك الموت هههههههههه مرات احزن عليه بس ادوس ع قلبي لازم يتعلم الصراحه المناهج وايد صارت صعبة .... 
> 
> اليوم معطينه يلوون حرف الالف وبعد واجب في كتاب math توصيل ..._


سبحان الله نفس ولدي

----------


## Me&U

عن جد مواضيعكم مفييييييييييدة
وانا استفدت منكم

وولدي ياخذ بعض الالوان
وبعض الاحرف
بس انا صراحة مب مقصرة فيه
اشتري له كتب للعليم الانجليزي والعربي والارقام باللغتين وبعض الاناشيد
بس ..احتاج لبعض الكتب الاجنبية اللي تعلم الاشياء الثانية ناوية اروح اخذ له اشياء من المكتبة

اللي مسويته لولدي بصوره لكم ان شاء الله
ويسعدني تواجدي بينكم نتبادل الخبرات ونطور عيالنا يا رب

----------


## حنان الروح

> مساء الورد حنان الروح .. 
> ما شاء الله من الحين رحلات .. 
> 
> الانجليزي شرات بنتي .. بس العربي واصلين لـ حرف الـ ت
> 
> و سورة الفاتحه بعد حفظوها ... 
> 
> دخلتي ولدج مسابقة القرآن الكريم حفظ سورة العلق ؟؟
> الاختبار يوم الاحد أضني ...


مساء النور أم ناصر

ما دريت إن في مسابقه بس مب جنه سورة العلق كبيره شوي على سنهم

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

ولدي السنة الياية ان شاء الله بدخله الكي جي 1 وما دخلت الموضوع الا عسب استفيد منكم ومن خبراتكم للمستقبل ان شاء الله والف شكر عالموضوع المفيد هذا

----------


## أم ناصـــر

> مساء النور أم ناصر
> 
> ما دريت إن في مسابقه بس مب جنه سورة العلق كبيره شوي على سنهم


هلا الغلاااا

في رمضان عايطينهم الورقة 
و حاولت مع بنتي بس ما قدرت و تعرفين رمضان و انا ما ضغطت عليها واااايد 

هييه شوي طويله بس هم حفظوا سورة الفاتحة و احسها نفس الشي .. 
الياهل عنده قدرات كبيره بس لو الواحد يقدر يطلعها بالصوره الصحيحه

----------


## Me&U

ما شاء الله الاطفال بها السن يبالهم صبر وايد
الله يعينا على تربيتهم

----------


## أم مها11ري

*مرحبا خواتي
عندي بنت بال كي جي 2
و ولدي بال كي جي 1

وايد متحمسين للمدرسة
بنتي حفظة سورة الاخلاص وسورة الفاتحة ما شاء الله
وحافظة الحروف لين خ....الارقام بالانجليزي لين 10
تقول نشيد الروضة وتقول الترحيب الي معلمتنهم اياه معلمة الانجليزي




عيالي واكيد عيالكم عندهم جهاز ال PSP
نزلت لهم صورهم وخلفيات حلووة للاطفال
الحين ادوور لهم ع النشيد الوطني وفيديوو حرووف او ارقاام

يعني اشياء تعليمية ....وتعرفونهم وايد يحبون اللعبة هاي ف اكيد بيتحمسوون
وبيتعلمون على طول ماهم ماسكينها
ممكن يضيعون فيها الوقت في السيارة بدل مايضاربون ويسون فووضة او يطالعون الكرتون
بيتعلمون وايد ابرك لهم


شوو رايكم في الفكرة يا حريمااات*

----------


## شوق الامارات

انا جيه بعد مسويه لبنتي محطتلها ايا ت قرانيه واناشيد نفس الي يعطونها في الحضانه والحمدالله مستفيده

----------


## lona81

> الحمدلله انه بنتج ارتاحت ..
> 
> بس تعالي بقولج اللحين كي جي 2 يقرون جمل ..لا تخوفيني ..ولدي كيجي1 ويالله يالله يتبع ع النقاط عشان يكتب حرف واحد..يالله ياربي
> 
> 
> 
> ..حبايبي ..يا رب يفهمهم فهم النبيين و يحفظهم حفظ المرسلين و ملائكتك المقربين



الغاليه لا تخافين بس كي جي ون يبدون ببطئ بعدين بدون معاهم الاحرف بس لازم علي نهاية السنه يميز الاحرف بالانجليزي والعربي 
والارقام من 1 الي 20

----------


## no0o0or12

السلام عليكم خواتي

بخصوص يوم الاتحاد .. ماعنكم افكار بهالمناسبه..؟

----------


## العهود111

ما شاااااااااااااء الله عليكن بس ناااس كنا متعودين على نشاطهم وافكارهم الحلوة واختفوا هالفترة وينهم ؟؟!!

واختي أم مهاااري حبيت أسألج عن الجهاز اللي قلتي عنه ووين ينلقى ( جهاز ال PSP) ؟؟!!

وبالنسبة لأختي no0o0or12 شو تبين بالضبط أفكار في شو؟؟ يعني حددي وان شااء الله بنعصر المخ عشان نطلعلج أفكار ..

----------


## عين الوضيحي

مرحبا حريييييييييييييييم شحالكن

انا ولديه كي جي 2 .. في مدرسة الورود الحمدالله يعرف يرمس انجليزي و يعرف الارقام لين 29 ويعرف الحروف ويتهجا الكلمات العربي والانجليزي وينطقهن ما شاءا لله عليه وااااااااااايد يحب المدرسه وحافظ الفاتحه وحديث الشريف يا غلام واغااني بالانجليزي عن تنظيف الاسنان وعن باص المدرسه 

الحمدالله وااايد حلو تعاملهم ما اليهال يعلمون اليهال يستأذن اذا يبا شي ويرحب ويهتمون في اكل اليهال وكل يوم يطلبون لهم شي مثل مكسرات ومره دونات ومره جزر ....

بس انا افكر انقل ولدي السنه اليايه الاتحاد بليييييييييز بنات قولولي شو رايكم فيها ؟؟

----------


## Me&U

ما شاء الله على ولدج الله يحفظه

انا من البارح ادور لولدي واجبات بالنت بس مب محصلة وايد
حصلت بالاجنبي اكثر

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

حتى انا اريدتمارين لحرف ج بالعربي

وحرف m بالانجليزي


وشكرا

----------


## Me&U

الامهات وين راحو؟

----------


## عين الوضيحي

ليش ما تشترون من المكتبات للحروف العربيه واايد حلو وتعليمي 

انا ما عندي سكنر والا كان حطيتلكم عندي كتب وااااااايد لحرووف عربي وانجليزي

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

وين الأمهات


ليش مختفيااات

----------


## ام عبدالرحمــــــن

السلام عليكم ...
حد منكم راح لمعرض الكتاب سمعت انه عندهم اشيا حلوة للـ kg

----------


## مدام دورا

أنا رحت لمعرض الكتاب وأشتريت لبنتي كتب تعليميه حروف وأرقام وألعاب تعليميه مثل ألواح تركيب فيها صور وغيرها مثل الحروف الإنجليزيه كل حرف وصورة على شكل بزل بعد وأشكال بصراحه حلوه للأطفال يتعلمون فيها.. وأستانست بنتي عليهم .. بصراحه التسوّق في المعرض ممتع .. 
الود ودي أشتري كل شي موجود..

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

ياليتني رحت والله

----------


## مدام دورا

> ياليتني رحت والله


بعده المعرض مفتووح .. روحي

----------


## ام شهد و فاطمة

> عيالي في روضة الأنوار



هلا اختي انا بنتي في روضة الانوار ....
في اي صف بنتج؟

و ع فكره حتى من راك بس بعلي من دبي
 :Smile:

----------


## كريستالة

أنا انصحكم اتروحون المعرض الكتاب في كل شي الي يخص الاطفال والكبار الكتب المفيدة

----------


## pink.dreams

في أي إمارة المعرض؟؟؟

----------


## توته ونونه

معرض الكتاب في الشارقه في معرض اكسبو

----------


## أم عبودي

السلام عليكم
انا ولدي في كي جي ون ويدرس بمدرسه حكومية بس متطوره ومطبقين الانجليزي من 4 سنين تقريبا 
وانا ما اعتمد على المدرسه بس احاول اطور مهاراته 

وللأخت اللي سألت عن المعرض هو في الشارجه وعقب فتره بيفتح في بوظبي

وانا خذت كتب وقصص حق ولدي وناويه ارجع ان شاء الله 

وهذي كتب الانجليزي اللي اشتريتهم وووايد المنهج قوي 




ويا ريت كل وحده تحطلنا كتب عيالها اللي في المدارس الخاصة او اي كتب اشترتهم من المعرض

----------


## أم ناصـــر

متى يخلص معرض الكتاب ؟؟؟

----------


## حنان الروح

هلا أم ناصر بنتج لين الحين شو عطوهم 
انا ولدي وصلوا في العربي ب ورياضيات 3 وانجليش c وعطوهم يحفظون سورة الناس 

بس احسهم واايد بطيئين 

تروحين لبنتج المدرسة تسألين عنها
لاني سرت مره وكانن متظايقات قالت لي المديرة بيكون في يوم لاجتماع الامهات ولين الحين ما شفت شي

----------


## العهود111

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?


يا امهات شوفن هالموضوع فكرة اختنا الغاليه ( كراميل ) والله يسهل عليها ان شالله 


وبالنسبه لي عجبتني الفكرة

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

العهود111

الرابط ما يشتغل

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

لكل أم راحت لمعرض الكتاب

تخبرنا شو اللي خذته مناك وهل استفادو عيالها من الكتب

وشو أحسن الكتب اللي خذتهن

وشو تنصحنا ناخذ من الكتب

----------


## Me&U

ما شاء الله على الاخوات مب مقصرين

ولدي للحين حافظ بالكلام بس الكتابة شوي احسه بطئ
حافظ سورة الاخلاص والحين ابي اعلمه سورة ثانية

مب عارفة شو يعلمونهم بها السن,,
ولدي 3 سنوات و8 شهور


انصحوني اكثر، وانا عندي اكثر من وحدة من هلي اقدر اسالهم بعد زيادة

----------


## أم التوأمان

هلا يا أمهات 

عندنا ف مدرسة الاتحاد يوم الخميس (( اليوم الاصفر))



أنا بلبسهم اصفر .. و بيبلهم فواكه باللون الاصفر ..و بلونات صفر ..

و ما ادري شو بعد ؟؟؟ اذا عندكم افكار قولولي .. وأنا بنفذ  :Smile:

----------


## ام عبدالرحمــــــن

جماعة متى آخر يوم لمعرض الكتاب؟؟

----------


## أم عبودي

> جماعة متى آخر يوم لمعرض الكتاب؟؟


 
7/11/2008 يوم الجمعه

----------


## om mohd

ولدي في روضه اولى... وصلوا لحرف ج فالعربي ..وحرف ال d فالانجليزي...ولين الحين ما يعرف يمسك القلم ..يمسكه بطريقه غلط..
تعبت وانا اقوله امسك القلم صح... وايود ايده ... ولما اشل ايدي يرد يمسك القلم بين اصابعه بطريقه مو صحيحه ..
حتى مايعرف يلون عدل... الرسمه تكون في صفحه .. والتلوين في صفحه ثانيه ...خخخخخ

مادري اكلم مدرسته عشان تنتبه عليه ؟ولا اخليه لين ما يتعود بروحه؟؟؟

----------


## missing

نشيد الحروف الهجائية
**************************

ألف أرنب يجري يلعب يأكل جزرا كي لا يتعب
باء بطة نطت نطة وقعت ضحكت منها القطة
تاء تاج فوق الراس فيه الذهب وفيه الماس
ثاء ثعلب صاد دجاجة هو ماكر وقت الحاجة
جيم جمل في الصحراء مثل سفينة فوق الماء
حاء حج أسمى رغبة فيه طواف حول الكعبة
خاء خبز عند البائع لا يأكله إلا الجائع
دال ديك حسن الصوت قام يؤذن فوق البيت
ذال ذئب وحش صلب لا يرهبه إلا الكلب
راء رجل عرف الدين فهو صدوق وهو أمين
زين زهرة أصفر أحمر هي بعيني أحلى منظر
سين ساعة تحفظ وقتي في مدرستي أو في بيتي
شين شمس صنع قدير فيها الدف وفيها النور
صاد صائد ألقى الشبكة بعد قليل صاد سمكة
ضاء ضابط يحمي وطني يحفظ أمني يرعى سكني
طاء طفل أجمل طفل فهو نظيف حسن الشكل
ظاء ظفر نظفناه طال قليلا فقصصناه
عين عين تخش الله تشهد خيرا فيه رضاه
غين غار غار حراء فيه أنزل القرآن
فاء فيل ذو أنياب وهو صديق يا أصحاب
قاف قمر فيه منال ومواقيت تهدى السائل
كاف كلب عاش جواري يحرس غنمي يحرس داري
لام لحم ينمو جسمي يكسو عظمي فيه أسمى
ميم مسجد بيت الله فيه أؤدي كل صلاة
نون نهر نهر النيل فهو كريم غير بخيل
هاء هرم عال القمة وبناؤه رمز للهمة
واو وجه للإنسان فيه إشراق بالإيمان
ياء يد ترسم زهرة تبدع شكلاً تظهر فكراً

بنتي تحب تغنيعا ...بس ماحفظتها كلها

----------


## منبع الألهام

مرحبا خواتي انا عندي مشكله مع ولدي ممكن حد من الخوات تفيدني بنصيحه أو أسلوب أمشي معاه عشان أتدارك المشكله ،،
ولدي حاليا في الكي جي 2 في مدرسة الإمارات الوطنيه - فرع بوظبي (الدفاع) الصراحه المدرسه مع عليها كلام واذا ولدج عنده اي مشكله يتابعونها معاج أول بأول والإداره متعاونه جدا مع أولياء الأمور وتدريسهم ما عليه كلام
وفي الكي جي 1 كان في مدرسة المنهل الدوليه وكانت بصراحه غلطة حياتي اني دخلته هذي المدرسه لأن ولدي احسه ما تعلم شي وكان فترتها كله يتكلم معاي شامي لأن مدرستهم شاميه ،، المهم حاليا ولدي ما يعرف يكتب اسمه بالعربي ولا حتى بالأنجليزي فهل تحسون ان هذا الشي طبيعي ولا لازم طفل الكي جي 2 يعرف يكتب أسمه ؟؟ وأحس مستواه متراجع عن بقية الطلاب اللي معاه والمشكله ان في الكي جي 1 ما تعلم ولا أستفاد شي 

حاليا انا اقعد معاه يوميا اعلمه كتابة أسمه بالعربي وبالأنجليزي والله يقدرني ان شاء الله وأفيده وأتمنى من خواتي الغاليات يفيدوني بنصيحه أو بطريقه الصحيحه اللي أعلمه فيها ويزاكن الله ألف خير

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

وين الأمهات 


وترقبو ورقة العمل المتعددة الأغرااااض


ان شالله بتعيبكم

----------


## زمن زايد

> مرحبا خواتي انا عندي مشكله مع ولدي ممكن حد من الخوات تفيدني بنصيحه أو أسلوب أمشي معاه عشان أتدارك المشكله ،،
> ولدي حاليا في الكي جي 2 في مدرسة الإمارات الوطنيه - فرع بوظبي (الدفاع) الصراحه المدرسه مع عليها كلام واذا ولدج عنده اي مشكله يتابعونها معاج أول بأول والإداره متعاونه جدا مع أولياء الأمور وتدريسهم ما عليه كلام
> وفي الكي جي 1 كان في مدرسة المنهل الدوليه وكانت بصراحه غلطة حياتي اني دخلته هذي المدرسه لأن ولدي احسه ما تعلم شي وكان فترتها كله يتكلم معاي شامي لأن مدرستهم شاميه ،، المهم حاليا ولدي ما يعرف يكتب اسمه بالعربي ولا حتى بالأنجليزي فهل تحسون ان هذا الشي طبيعي ولا لازم طفل الكي جي 2 يعرف يكتب أسمه ؟؟ وأحس مستواه متراجع عن بقية الطلاب اللي معاه والمشكله ان في الكي جي 1 ما تعلم ولا أستفاد شي 
> 
> حاليا انا اقعد معاه يوميا اعلمه كتابة أسمه بالعربي وبالأنجليزي والله يقدرني ان شاء الله وأفيده وأتمنى من خواتي الغاليات يفيدوني بنصيحه أو بطريقه الصحيحه اللي أعلمه فيها ويزاكن الله ألف خير


مرحبتين اختي انا ولدي 2 روضه والحمد لله يعرف يكتب اسمه والحروف والارقام وبعض الكلمات 

اما بالانجليزي بعدها معلمتهم ما عطتهم ما ادري اذا بدرسهم انجليزي ولا لأ وعندي بعض الطرق اللي ممكن تعلمين ولدج عليها وان شاء الله بيتعلم

1_ تكتبين على ورقه اسمه ويكون الاسم فارغ في الوسط عسب يلونه 

2_الطريقه القديمه اللي كنا نتعلم عليها تنقطين له اسمه ويمرر عليه بالقلم

3_اكتبي له حروف اسمه وخلي كل حرف بروحه عسب يجمعه ويركبه بدون مساعدتج له

4_انسخي اسمه واسم ابوه في اوراق وخليه كل يوم يكتبله ورقه وكافئي عليها

----------


## منبع الألهام

> مرحبتين اختي انا ولدي 2 روضه والحمد لله يعرف يكتب اسمه والحروف والارقام وبعض الكلمات 
> 
> اما بالانجليزي بعدها معلمتهم ما عطتهم ما ادري اذا بدرسهم انجليزي ولا لأ وعندي بعض الطرق اللي ممكن تعلمين ولدج عليها وان شاء الله بيتعلم
> 
> 1_ تكتبين على ورقه اسمه ويكون الاسم فارغ في الوسط عسب يلونه 
> 
> 2_الطريقه القديمه اللي كنا نتعلم عليها تنقطين له اسمه ويمرر عليه بالقلم
> 
> 3_اكتبي له حروف اسمه وخلي كل حرف بروحه عسب يجمعه ويركبه بدون مساعدتج له
> ...


من اليوم بديت معاه بالحروف المنقطه وأشوف ان في تحسن ولله الحمد ،، وبعدين ريلي قعد يعلمه بس اليوم بدا معاه اول ثلاث حروف من أسمه بالأنجليزي لأن أسمه طويل شوي ههههه أسمه عبدالله ويقولي ريلي ان في تحسن شوي وهذا اللي مريحني شوي

ومشكوره الغاليه عالنصايح الحلوه ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويوفقلج عيالج يارب

----------


## أم ناصـــر

> هلا أم ناصر بنتج لين الحين شو عطوهم 
> انا ولدي وصلوا في العربي ب ورياضيات 3 وانجليش c وعطوهم يحفظون سورة الناس 
> 
> بس احسهم واايد بطيئين 
> 
> تروحين لبنتج المدرسة تسألين عنها
> لاني سرت مره وكانن متظايقات قالت لي المديرة بيكون في يوم لاجتماع الامهات ولين الحين ما شفت شي


اهلين الغلااااا 

في العربي وصلوا لحرف الثاء و الرياضيات رقم 3 بعد ..و الانجليزي حرف الـ C يعني نفس ولدج الا العربي ... و هيييه كل يوم اسير المدرسة تراني اوصلها الصف الصبح و الظهر و اشوف المعلمات ما شاء الله متعاونات و يسولفون و يايه و يخبروني عنها و ساعات ادخل وياء بنتي الصف خاصة الصبح و اقعد مع الصغاريه ... و عندي رقم معلمتها مال الانجليزي و يوم احتاج شي اتصل فيها 

و سبحان الله البارحه سألت معلمتها عن مجلس الامهات قالت لي ماشي لانه كي جي و ما يحتايون !!!!!! 

بس انت لا تعتمدين عليهم نزلي من النت اوراق عمل و اشتري من المكتبة كتب للتعليم و حضري للدروس القادمة 

و ربي يوفقه و يوفق الجميع

----------


## ريـــــــم

بنتي فالكيجي ون  :Smile: 

وباجر الخميس عندهم اليوم الأحمر ^__^ مطرشين ورقة إن الكل لازم يلبس أحمر  :Smile: 

وبالنسبة للدروس .. ( الخطة الأسبوعية )

الانجليش .. حرف " C "

العربي .. حرف الثاء

التربية الإسلامية .. دعاء الاستيقاظ من النوم

القرآن الكريم .. سورة الفلق ..

^_^

خواتي لو تكرمتن أريد مواقع لتعليم حروف اللغة العربية والانجليزي والماث بالنقاط ..

يعني الطفل يمشي بالقلم ع النقاط

لو تكرمتن ،،

ويزاكن الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## أم التوأمان

أهلين يا أمهات 

اليوم كان *(اليوم الاصفر)* فـ مدرسة الاتحاد 

يا حلاتهم كلهم لابسين أصفر ..حتى المدرسات

أنا عيالي لبستهم اصفر * اصفر من الشباصات و حتى الدلاغات ..

و اشتريتلهم بلونات صفر.. موز ..كمثرى..عصير أناناس و كوبات صفر


فديتهم الله يحفظهم .. يا ريت جيه كان ع ايامنا والله وناسه

----------


## أم جويرية

*موضوع رائع*

----------


## زمن زايد

> من اليوم بديت معاه بالحروف المنقطه وأشوف ان في تحسن ولله الحمد ،، وبعدين ريلي قعد يعلمه بس اليوم بدا معاه اول ثلاث حروف من أسمه بالأنجليزي لأن أسمه طويل شوي ههههه أسمه عبدالله ويقولي ريلي ان في تحسن شوي وهذا اللي مريحني شوي
> 
> ومشكوره الغاليه عالنصايح الحلوه ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويوفقلج عيالج يارب


ربي يوفقه ويفرحج فيه يارب ويجعله من الصالحين وافا عليج حبيبتي انا حاضره ولا شكر على واجب

نحن خوات ويا مرحبا الساع.......

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

رفع
........................

----------


## SCAVA

الصراحه فكره حلوووووووووووووه.

----------


## uaehorizon

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخواتي  اليوم بخبركم عن بنتي الله ايحفظها ... هي راس مالي ادعوا لي انه الله يرزقني بغيرها

اول مره و ديتها المدرسة كانت مندفعة و فرحانه ................ لكن بعدها وصلت لمرحلة ما اتريد المدرسة و حتى اسم المعلمة اتخاف منه ....................

حاولت احببها في المدرسة و بعد ما استخرت في عمليها اجلاسها في البيتبدل المدرسة
اقترحوا عليها تغير صفها و المعلمة اللي اتدرسها

تعرفون الحمد\ لله بدأت اتحب المدرسة و اتغني الاغاني اللي ايعطونها و اتفكر كيف بتروح المدرسة و المعلمة بتشوفها احلى و حده


من تجربة شخصية تابعوا اعيالكم و لا تستهينون بالمرحلة اللي يدرسونها تراها مرحلة جدا خطيرة
................
المرة اللياية بعطيكم مواقع ممكن انها اتحبب اعيالكم في المدرسة

تحياتي لكم
أم عواشي

----------


## Um_Shamsah

الصراحه النشيده عيبتني وااايد 


وبارك الله فيج

----------


## دريمه

هلا امهات كي جي الحبوبات
بنتي في كي جي ون ومدرستها بوسنيه يعني كله تتكلم انجليزي معاها دايما اسال نفسي اليهال يفهمون لها ولا لا ...
ومن يومين مودينها رحله لدكتور الاسنان ...
وعندي استفسار بالنسبه للاسلاميه تقريبا كل اسبوع يعطونها سوره بس احس ينتقلون للسوره الثانيه بدون اتقان تام للسوره الي قبلها فما ادري هل هو دوري اني احفظها ؟؟؟ لانه هم مول مايعطونها واجبات
بالنسبه للانجليزي احس وايد يعطونهم اشياء اكبر من سنهم واخاف مايستوعبون .. مثلا هالاسبوع يعطونهم الفرق بين empty و full
وهي اتعرف تمسك القلم عدل بس بعدها ماتعرف تكتب شي موليه يعني لازم انقط لها عسب تكتب 

والله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## Me&U

ما شاء الله الملف نشيط بالامهات


وانا معاكم اليوم نسخت بعض الاحرف والكلمات بالانجليزي والعربي
مع بعض الاناشيد بالغتين والحمد لله ولدي متقبل بس شوي صعوبة بالحفظ

من اليوم ببدي معاه سورة الناس

----------


## زمن زايد

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اخواتي اليوم بخبركم عن بنتي الله ايحفظها ... هي راس مالي ادعوا لي انه الله يرزقني بغيرها
> 
> اول مره و ديتها المدرسة كانت مندفعة و فرحانه ................ لكن بعدها وصلت لمرحلة ما اتريد المدرسة و حتى اسم المعلمة اتخاف منه ....................
> 
> حاولت احببها في المدرسة و بعد ما استخرت في عمليها اجلاسها في البيتبدل المدرسة
> اقترحوا عليها تغير صفها و المعلمة اللي اتدرسها
> 
> ...


يا مرحبابج ام عواشي ربي يحفظلج عايشه ويفرحج فيها وبالتوفيج دايما يارب كلامج صحيح بخصوص

هالمرحله الدراسيه والعمريه للاطفال وربي يساعدنا على تربيتهم ان شاء الله ونتريا يديدج حبيبتي 

وربي يعطيج الف عافيه.............. :12 (55):

----------


## حنان الروح

> اهلين الغلااااا 
> 
> في العربي وصلوا لحرف الثاء و الرياضيات رقم 3 بعد ..و الانجليزي حرف الـ C يعني نفس ولدج الا العربي ... و هيييه كل يوم اسير المدرسة تراني اوصلها الصف الصبح و الظهر و اشوف المعلمات ما شاء الله متعاونات و يسولفون و يايه و يخبروني عنها و ساعات ادخل وياء بنتي الصف خاصة الصبح و اقعد مع الصغاريه ... و عندي رقم معلمتها مال الانجليزي و يوم احتاج شي اتصل فيها 
> 
> و سبحان الله البارحه سألت معلمتها عن مجلس الامهات قالت لي ماشي لانه كي جي و ما يحتايون !!!!!! 
> 
> بس انت لا تعتمدين عليهم نزلي من النت اوراق عمل و اشتري من المكتبة كتب للتعليم و حضري للدروس القادمة 
> 
> و ربي يوفقه و يوفق الجميع




هلا الغاليه 

خذت له من معرض الكتاب كتب وبدأ يحل فيها وسويت له أوراق عمل بس مب طايع يعطيهن الأبله أونه نحن طبعناهن يعني مالنا ليش نعطيها يشلهن المدرسه ويرجعهن 
واحفظه حاليا سورة الناس 

الغلا اطرش ولدي مع الدريول مرات انا اسير اييبه واسأل عنه صح هن متعاونات بس هذاك اليوم يوم دخلت عليهم الصف كانت عندهم ابلة الانجلش وشكلها مضايقيبها الأولاد فما بغيت أخذ واعطي وياها سرت لأبله العربي ابله نجوى وكانت وايد متفهمه الشي العيب في ولدي انه مشاغب

 :MashaAllah:

----------


## uaehorizon

> هلا امهات كي جي الحبوبات
> بنتي في كي جي ون ومدرستها بوسنيه يعني كله تتكلم انجليزي معاها دايما اسال نفسي اليهال يفهمون لها ولا لا ...
> ومن يومين مودينها رحله لدكتور الاسنان ...
> وعندي استفسار بالنسبه للاسلاميه تقريبا كل اسبوع يعطونها سوره بس احس ينتقلون للسوره الثانيه بدون اتقان تام للسوره الي قبلها فما ادري هل هو دوري اني احفظها ؟؟؟ لانه هم مول مايعطونها واجبات
> بالنسبه للانجليزي احس وايد يعطونهم اشياء اكبر من سنهم واخاف مايستوعبون .. مثلا هالاسبوع يعطونهم الفرق بين empty و full
> وهي اتعرف تمسك القلم عدل بس بعدها ماتعرف تكتب شي موليه يعني لازم انقط لها عسب تكتب 
> 
> والله يعطيكم العافيه




مساء الخير خواتي

بالنسبة للأيات القرانية انااشوف بنتي من دخلت لليوم على سورة و حده الاخلاص لين تحفظها .. بس عطوهم حديث و احد بعد و نشدتين

بس اتعرفين انه الاطفال ماشاء الله عليهم يفهمون على المعلمة بنتي معلمتها من ارمينيا وكله بالانجليزي
وانااكلمها بالانجليزي و العربي و اذا كر لها
يعني الكلمات اللي ياخذونها اكررها عليها و ايد الصبح و العصر
و قبل ما ترقد احيانا

بس الياهل ايمل فما انكثر عليهم

و بالنسبة للقلم
عطي بنتج القلم تلعب به
و اشتريلها سبورة و عطيها تكتب عليها
بتشوفين التطورات بروحج
بس تابعيها .........



الله ايفرحكم بعيالكم ان شاء الله

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

عندي لكم طريقة تعلم يديده وجديمه ف نفس الوقت

جديمه ف الاداة المستخدمه

ويديده فالفكره والطريقه والاسلوب


الاداة المستخدمه هي........ الطباشير

أما عن طريقة الاستخدام فهي كالتالي

بصراحه لفلفت أكثر من مكتبه عشان ادور طباشير ما لقيت

حتى هندي المكتبه قاللي شو يريد انتي هزا طباشير ما في هد يريد هزا الحين...... صرت مصخره جدامه 

لكن انا بنفذ اللي براسي يعني بنفذه

المهم

وأخيرا لقيت طباشير

قمت انا وولدي ندرس بالطباشير لكن ما نكتب ف صبوره 
لا

نكتب على اليدار وتحت ف الصبه على الباسكو

وايد عيبته هالطريقه وقعد يكتب ويرسم وكل يوم يقوللي اشتري طباشير يديده........ لأنه يخلصهن ف دقيقه خخخخخ

المهم

هي الطريقه صعبه للبعض لكن لو فكرتو فيها ترا والله حلوه وايد وممتعه

وبصراحه ما سويت هالطريقه إلا لأسباب

1.. أخترت يدار من البيت يكون قريب منه الماي عشان يتنظف كل اللي كتبناه
2.. أخترت يدار محد يشوفه يعني بصراحه بيتي صغير وعندي مكان للغساله واليدار مناسب للكتابه واللعب فيه
3.. يتني هالفكره من مدرسه اجنبيه كانت تي تدرس ولد ييرانا
4.. شفت ولدي وااااااااايد فرح على هالطريقه

وبصراحه يوم عن يوم نسوي ألعاب مثلا من الالعاب اللي نسويه

قمت اعلق الحروف اللي خذوها كل واحد ف ورقه بروحه على اليدار 
وانا وولدي نوقف ف الصوب الثاني من اليدار ونكتب حرف واللي يسبق يروح للحرف ف الييدار الأول هو الفايز

وكل مره لعبه

بس اقول 

لا تروحون والله تخربشون ف يدرانكم واتقولون والله هاي وحده ف النت قالت جذا وتدعون علي
واللا تخلون عيالكم مع الطباشير ويخربون اليدار واللا ياكلونهن وبعدين تدعون علي
واللا تعطون عيالكم اقلامه ويقومون يشخبطون على اليدران وتدعون علي

لا

لازم تتبعون عدة أمور واتحطونهن ف بالكم زين

1... اليدار لازم يكون مش مكشوف للعيان
2... قريب من الماي قريب من الماي يعني قريب من المااااااااي عشان تغسلونه بعد ما تخلصون
3... تفهمون عيالكم أن الكتابه على اليدار غلط بس فهذا المكان وبالطباشير عشان نتعلم
4... قولو لعيالكم مش ف أي مكان يكتبون ومش بالقلامه

الله يخليكم وعشان ما تدعون علي اتبعوا النصايح
رجااااااءا

لا تمشكلوني معاكم

واتقولون والله وحده ف النت قالت جذا

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

اتمنى انكم تستفيدون من هاي الطريقه

لأنها جد ممتعه

ادعولي ....... لا تدعون علي خخخخخخخ


وترقبوا ورقة متعددة الأغراض لتعليم الأطفال انشالله بتعيبكم

أختكم

................. أم اعيالي .................

----------


## بيلسان

السلام عليكم
إلى كل أم تحب تزرع بذرة خير في طفلها ... عوديه أول مايصحى من النوم يقول لاإله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله
ربي يحفظ عيالكم

----------


## العهود111

ما شاااااااااااااااء الله عيبتني فكرتج واااااااايد اختي أم عيالي ..
العيال بيشوفونها لعبة ما بيشوفونها دراسة وبيعيبهم وااااااايد وبهالطريقة بيتعلمون أسرع 
يزاج الله خير وربي يوفقج ويرزقج كل الخير ..
ولا تخافين ما حد بيدعي عليج ان شااء الله 
نتريا يديدج

----------


## om mohd

ام عيالي فكرتج حلوه وايد ..
وانا عيالي مطبقينها من زماااااااان بدون ما اعلمهم .. ههههه
اللي يدخل الصاله عندي يشوف الشخابيط من الجهات الاربع ..
حروف .. ورسمات .. والوان ودوائر وشخابيط .
عيزت وانا اقولهم لا تشخبطون..
عيزنا من كثر ما نصبغ ..

ولما عبدالله ولدي الصغير ما يبا يمسك القلم او ما يبا يحفظ الحرف او الرقم .. استغل الفرصه لو كان في ايده ألوان او قلم رصاص .. واقعد وياه عالارض.. واخليه يكتب عالسيراميك .. واشوفه يحفظ اسرع ..

ما كنت اعرف ان هذا اسلوب حديث في الدراسه خخخخ

----------


## أم التوأمان

> عندي لكم طريقة تعلم يديده وجديمه ف نفس الوقت
> 
> جديمه ف الاداة المستخدمه
> 
> ويديده فالفكره والطريقه والاسلوب
> 
> 
> الاداة المستخدمه هي........ الطباشير
> 
> ...







يزاج الله خير يا ام اعيالي ..و يا رب يحفظ لج اعيالج .. و تفرحين فيهم إن شاء الله

كيف ندعي عليج .. حرام عليج 


بالعكس بندعيلج .. و بيتم صدقة جاريه لج ..لانه هذا عٍـلـم



((( جاري تطبيق الوصفة)) ..و عندنا الطباشير جاهزة ما أخذتهم من التعليم المبكر و الحلو اللي فيهم انه اذا كًـلاهن الياهل بأذن الله ما يصير له شيء..فالواحد يطمن اكثر

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

رفع


يا أمهات نتلاقى بعد المغرب يوم يرقدون لعيال

لمناقشه أحدث طرق التدريس 

ولمتابعت احداث التعليم لمرحلة ال kg 1



أم اعيالي

----------


## بنت المزاايين

انا بنااااااااتي بالكيجي ون
والحمدلله امشيه معاهم

----------


## مروهاج

*والله يام عيالي طريقة فنتك فى التعليم لكن العيب فينى انا لو لقيت شخطة قلم فى اي مكان بنجلطططططط
مول ما احب التشخبط على الحيط او على الطاولات اموت من الشي مش مرتب 
اعرف عاده وسخه لنه بكذه الاولاد مول ما بيعرفو يكتبو....
المهم شكلي بشتر لوحه كبيره وبخلي ولدي يشخبط عليها*

----------


## مروهاج

*بنات اذكركم ولدي فى كيجي ون والحمد لله ماشين معاه 
الاسبوع الياي اختبارات اخر الترم الثاني 
من a-z
ومن 1-25
والعربي ممن ا-د
وسورة الاخلاص
النظام مالهم حلو بس وايد واجبات وتدقيق على الكتابه
الله يعينى ويعينك
ونبداء الترم الثالث على خير*

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

> *والله يام عيالي طريقة فنتك فى التعليم لكن العيب فينى انا لو لقيت شخطة قلم فى اي مكان بنجلطططططط
> مول ما احب التشخبط على الحيط او على الطاولات اموت من الشي مش مرتب 
> اعرف عاده وسخه لنه بكذه الاولاد مول ما بيعرفو يكتبو....
> المهم شكلي بشتر لوحه كبيره وبخلي ولدي يشخبط عليها*





أختي الغاليه أشكر لج مرورج الطيب

بس والله الطريقه ترا وايد ممتعه

وانا قلت خليهم يكتبون على يدار ما يكون ف واجهة الجميع ويكون قريب من الماي

عشان يتنظف على طول

والطباشير يخوز بسرعه وما يخلي أي أثر يوم ينغسل بالماي


وفي حركه يديده بس نفس المغزى
وحده من ربيعاتي يوم سوت غرفه خاصه ف البيت حق اللعب والدراسه وخلت يدران الغرفه الأربع كلهن عباره عن صبوره... هاي الصبوره البيضا اللي ف المدارس الحين وينكتب فيها بالقلامه ويتمسحن...... بس مش بطول اليدار .. لا ... بس لمستوى طول الطفل يعني تقريبا نص اليدار

هاي بعد طريقه حلوه وعمليه.....

بس هاي حق اللي عنده بيت كبير.... ومستغني عن غلافه للعيال... أو حق اللي يبني بيت يديد...

يعني مش حقي ....... بس بحاول اتبعها مستقبلا.... يعني بعد 10 او 15 سنه ... يوم يستويلي بيت عود ... يعني يمكن يوم أنقرض خخخخخخخخخخ

دعواتكم لي ببيت كبير واسع وشرح
اقدر اركض فيه وأطييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير اطير اطير واطييييييييييييير

خخخخخخخخ

وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## umsawaaaf

تسلمين حبوبة ولدي في kg2ولين الحين ما يعرف الارقام عسب جي يبتله دفتر واخليه ينسخ كل يوم رقم وانشالله احصل نتيجة وموفقين

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

وينكم يا أمهات


نريد آخر الأفكار والتطورات

----------


## مروهاج

> أختي الغاليه أشكر لج مرورج الطيب
> 
> بس والله الطريقه ترا وايد ممتعه
> 
> وانا قلت خليهم يكتبون على يدار ما يكون ف واجهة الجميع ويكون قريب من الماي
> 
> عشان يتنظف على طول
> 
> والطباشير يخوز بسرعه وما يخلي أي أثر يوم ينغسل بالماي
> ...


*فكره حللللللوه صج*
*الله يام العيالي يرزقج فى بيت تططططططططططيييري فيه طيران ويرمح فيه الخيل* 
*يارب وان مثلج وكل المسلمين*

----------


## أم فونه

حبيباتي .............
الدخول على موقع (مرئيات اسلامية ).. وبتحصلون اشياء حلوه ..
يالغاليه ام العهود111 حتى النشيد الحروف بتلاقينه ولديه في كييييييييييييييييجي.. مستانس عليه دوم يقول حطيلي ابا اشوفه...

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

> *فكره حللللللوه صج*
> *الله يام العيالي يرزقج فى بيت تططططططططططيييري فيه طيران ويرمح فيه الخيل* 
> *يارب وان مثلج وكل المسلمين*



اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمييييين

والله امنية حياتي


المهم


بخيركم عن رقة متعددة الأغراض اللي اشتغل عليها حاليا


تأخرت وايد عليكم ف عرضها لكن

للحين اشتغل عليها والله......... وبعدها ما ابصرت النور

هيه سهله واااااايد لكن ظروف الحياة تشغلني عنها

المهم

هيه عباره عن ورقه فيها مثل الجيب ... يعني بتكون جنها مقسومه نصين ...بعرضها لكم عقب للتوضيح

وف كل ورقه حرف من الحروف اللي خذهن ولدي 
مثلا حرف ر ... يكون مكتوب ف القسم الأول من الورقه مرتين بحجم كبير ويكون فاضي بحيث يكون هنا جانب مهاري للطفل... تقدرون تملون الحرف بأي شي تبونه.... مثلا ورق مقصص صغير تلصقونه عليه أو... نشارة خشب أو خشب القلم يوم تبرينه المهم أي شي

والجانب المعرفي هو عباره عن كتابة الحرف وهو منقط ف القسم الثاني من الورقه

وفي جانب مهاري ومعرفي وحتى حركي... وبيكون ف الجيب اللي سويته ف الورقه
وهذا الجانب ... لابد من التحضير له مسبقا يعني قمت سويت بطايق بكل الكلمات اللي خذهن ولدي عن حرف الــ (ر) مثلا ريشه.و و و ... ويقوم يحط الصور التابعه للحرف ف الجيب اللي ف الورقه

أختي كراميل عرضت قبل بطايق للحروف...

بس طريقتي للبطايق غير شويه

أكيييييييييييييد قلتو... شو هالخبله ها .... شو تقول..... 

طبعا لأنكم ما فهمتو شي

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ما ألومكم لأن الشوف غير عن القرايه

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

خليتكم تتخيلون بس خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

لا بس اوعدكم يوم بأنتهي منها بعرضها لكم

وان شالله على هالاسبووووووووووووووووووع


ترقبوووووووو............. أونه ترقبو جيه مسلسل خخخخخ

المهم تريوني


دعواتكم


أختكم
................... أم اعيالي .................

----------


## ام -سالم

شي طيب

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

حد فهم شي من اللي كتبته


يا امهات وينكن

شو آخر تطورات اعيالكن

----------


## Me&U

متــــــــــــــــــابعة معاكم...........

----------


## WeeLaaH

مرحبا ..
اشحالكم خواتي ؟؟ حاولت اني اقرا لكن ما شاء الله كمن صفحه ما لحقت والله ..
انا ان شاء الله ولدي السنه اليايه بيكون كي جي 1 اذا الله راد وكتب .. ويالسه ادورله مدرسه بحيث انه يتأسس صح ..
انا في الشهامه وقالولي روضة الياسات اوكي .. وبعد يالسه ادورله روضه بس تكون في خليفه أ مش ابعد من جذي ..
يا ريتكم تساعدوني من خبرتكم ..
وما تقصرون مقدما ..

----------


## زمن زايد

ام عيالي عيني عليج بارده تسلمين عالمجهود وربي ياجرج الجنه

نبغي افكار حلوه وانشطه حماسيه عسب تظهر روح الابداع اللي فينا 

منو منكن عضوه في مجلس امهات الروضه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم عبودي

السلام عليكم

ما شاء الله عليج (أم عيالي)

أظن تقصدين مثل هاااي اللوحه


انا مفكره اسويها عند الخياط وبنفس فكرتج اخليه يحط صور الحرف في كل جيب 



لي عوده عندي افكااار بعد

----------


## بطاقه

خواتي
ولدي أول سنه روضه بس أحسه نفس الشي 
يعني ما تعلم شي لين ألحين لا أرقام ولا كتابه ، ويوم سألتهم
قالوا نحن نعلمهم باللعب يعني التعليم عن طريق اللعب ، بسو شو الفايده 
أنا اللي أعرفه ان العلم بالقلم مب باللعب ، وألحين أنا بديت أعلمه روحي 
يكتب الارقام ويقراها وبعض الحروف بالعربي والانجليزي ، وحفظته سور من
القرآن ، يعني هذي الروضه ما منها فايده .
شو رايكم أنقله روضه نظامها غير ولا ؟

----------


## أم عبودي

> خواتي
> ولدي أول سنه روضه بس أحسه نفس الشي 
> يعني ما تعلم شي لين ألحين لا أرقام ولا كتابه ، ويوم سألتهم
> قالوا نحن نعلمهم باللعب يعني التعليم عن طريق اللعب ، بسو شو الفايده 
> أنا اللي أعرفه ان العلم بالقلم مب باللعب ، وألحين أنا بديت أعلمه روحي 
> يكتب الارقام ويقراها وبعض الحروف بالعربي والانجليزي ، وحفظته سور من
> القرآن ، يعني هذي الروضه ما منها فايده .
> شو رايكم أنقله روضه نظامها غير ولا ؟


هلا اختي 

المفروض يعلمونهم
لأن الحين صف اول وايد صعب لازم يعرفون يقرون 

اذا ما قدرتي تنقلينه حاولي تعلمينه انتي سويله اوراق عمل يستفيد منها 
بتحصلين وااايد مواقع وفي المكتبات واااايد كتب 


مثل كتاب علم طفلك العربية (الأصوات والحروف) بس المشكله ما بتحصلينه الا في مكتبة جرير وانا ما حصلت الا الجزء الأول 

هذي صورته

----------


## بنت الميرRAK

انا ولدي يدرس في ويس جرين - فرع قراين بس والله احس ولدي يحب مادة اللغه العربيه بس مدرسة الانكليزي مايطيقها لانها دووووم تعاقبه (ولدي واعرفه على قولته نوتي )KG1E بس والله احسه مايعرف شي على عكس بنات اختي ماشاءالله عليهن .

----------


## بطاقه

مشكوره اختي أم عبودي 

انا احاول كل فتره اخذ كتب التعليم من المكتبه عشان أعلمه .

----------


## Me&U

صباح الخير:

ما شاء الله عليكن والله انا متابعة وياكن

اختي زمن زايد:

فيه العاب تعليمية في التعليم المبكر رهيبة احسها تقوي ذاكره الياهل
وبالبيبي شوب بعد

وانا شاريه لولدي جهاز مخزن فيه اشياء تعليمية بالانجليزي وبالعربي وسعره اعتقد ب650
وروووعة وايد وممكن يعلم ولدج القرآن بعد
شاريته من بوظبي
ومعرض الكتاب اللي كان بالشارجة رهيب جدا
رحته بس علشان اخذ لي اشياء تعليمية لعيالي
وحصلت اشياء حلوة وايد
بالاضافة لآني ادش النت تقريبا اغلبية الوقت
اظهر مواقع nursary
فيه العجب،مواقع تعلم الانجليزي وبالنطق

من يروح ولدي الروضة ما ارقد اقعد ارتب له جدول وارتب اوراقه شو بدرسه يوم بيرجع
اعطيه كراس رسم يرسم على كيفه ويلون، احس هالشئ ينمي موهبته، حتى ولو يخربط 
انا عندي افكار وايد ما شاء الله مخزنتها في الاب حقي، بس يباله وقت علشان اكتب

تعليم الطفل يعتمد اول شئ على الام ، وعقب الروضة، انا علمت ولدي اشياء ما ياخذونها بالروضة ابداااا,,
واللي اكبر منه ما تعلموها

حتى اخوه الاصغر بدأ يحفظ ما شاء الله عليه

----------


## أم عبودي

> تعليم الطفل يعتمد اول شئ على الام ، وعقب الروضة، انا علمت ولدي اشياء ما ياخذونها بالروضة ابداااا,,
> واللي اكبر منه ما تعلموها
> 
> حتى اخوه الاصغر بدأ يحفظ ما شاء الله عليه


صدقج اهم شي الأم 

نفس الشي احاول اعلم ولدي اشياء مب شرط يستفيد منها في المدرسه 
وعلى فكره مب حاطه في بالي اهتم بالنتايج اللي في المدرسه كثر ما انا اقيمه من خلال المراجعات اللي اسويله اياهم 



الله يقدرنا على تربيتهم ويباركلكم في عيالكم يا رب

----------


## misslord

هلا والله انا استفدت واايد من الموضوع بس انا لنكات حق مواقع اوكى حق ولدي عمره 3 ونص كي جي

----------


## عود غرياف

مراااااحب....^^

مشكورين على المجهود الطيب يا امهات....


بقولكم عن تجربه ...اني ما اعتمد على المدرسه في توصيل المعلومه لاطفالي ايبلهم كتب متنوعه من المكتبه من كافة المجالات مش فقط عربي وانجليزي حتى المواد العلميه...يعني يوم اقرى حق ولدي اللي في قريد1 الدروس اتم بنتي اللي في كي جي 1 يجيسها فضول عشان تعرف شو اعلم اخوها لان هي بعد تبا تعلم نفسه...حتى لما كان اخوها في الروضه كانت تيلس عدالي عشان تحفظ السور القرآنيه وياه ...فالسنه لما دخلت كي جي 1 ماتعبت وياه في الحفظ لان عندها خلفيه عن اللي بتدرسه

----------


## أم عبودي

Up up

----------


## شيما333

للرفع

----------


## غايونه الحلوة

وانا وياكم بعد انا اكبر بنت عندي السنه اليايه بتدخل الروضه ومب عارفة وين ادخلها بما اني الحين في بوظبي وبعد اسبوعين بننتقل لعيمان يعني لازم ادور لها روضه في عيمان فالي تعرف روضه اوكي تساعدني والله يجزيها خير انشالله وياريت تكون خاص

----------


## احلى الاسامي

> استفدت صراحه منكن يا اخواتي وتحمست مع انه ماعندي اولاد في سن الروضة 
> بس عندي ولد ان شاء الله السنه اليايه بيدخله الروضة
> بس ما عرف وين دخلة احسن مدرسة واي وحده عندها خبره تقولي 
> لاني ناويه ادخله مدرسة زينه في الانجليزي والدين ( شراطه الاخت )وانا من العين واللي عندها اي معلومه تقولي


هلا اختي.....
انصحج بمدرسة اكاديمية الخليج الدوليه الخاصة.....
روعه.....والله حلال فيهم كل درهم....
تعليمهم لايعلا عليه فالعربيوالدين والماث والانجلش....
عندي ولدي كي جي 2 وبنوتي كي جي 1
نظام....تعليم....اهتمام ...يعني لو يغيب الياهل ...يتصلون يطمنون عليه.....ليش غايب...
يكدونهم كد يردون يوم الخميس وياهم فايل ممزور ومن اعمال الصف والتلوين والكلمات ....كل اللي سووه طول الاسبوع يطرشونه وياااا الواجب يوم الخميس
كل اسبوع يعطونهم حرف بالعربي وحرف بالانجليزي...ورقم وشكل ولون....
يعني عقب شهر واحد تلقين الياهل يعرف كل الالوان والاشكال تقريبا..

صراحه وايد مرتاحه للمدرسه وان شاء الله بيكملون لين الاعدادي فيها

اتمنى اني افدتج.... :Astaghfor:

----------


## عيون زوجها

للرفع

----------


## دمعـ حزن ــة

عندي بنتي السنه اليايه بتدخل kg1 اي مدرسه تنصحوني ادخلها للعلم انا في استراليا وبرجع على بداية السنه اليايه وانا من بوظبي

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

ماشاءالله وايد استفدنا منكم يعطيكم العافيه خواتي

ولدي عمره 3 سنين 
المفروض يدخل حضانه ولا كيجي ؟ ولا شو
وين تنصحوني بمكان زين في بوظبي

----------


## دمعـ حزن ــة

للرفع

----------


## عيون الغلآ

ماشاءالله وايد استفدنا منكم ...

----------


## Sh0_0g

السلام عليكم

----------


## هند سلطان

أناشيد أطفال الروضة
أُحبّ الصلاة


أحبُّ الصَلاةَ وأشتاقُها
وتَسمو بِروحيَ آفاقُها
أيا وقفةً تَستَشِفُّ الوُجودْ
وتَجلو لِنَفسي طريقَ الخُلُودْ
تُعَلّمُني أنَّ درَبَ الحَياة
بغيرِ هُدى الله دربُ الرُّكوُدْ
صَلاتي أرتْني الهُدى والضِّياءْ
وعَمّتْ وجوُدي بنُعمى العَطاءْ
أرَتْني كِياني وحُرِّيتي
وأنّي على سُننِ الأنبياءْ
إذا ما وَقَفتُ أُؤدّي الصَّلاة
وَعَيْتُ الوُجودَ وعِشتُ الحَياة
وناجَيتُ ربّي العَليَّ القَديرْ
لِيسْلُكَني في صِراطِ الهُداة
خُشوعي لِربّيَ لا لِسواه
فلَستُ أسيرُ بغيرِ هُداه
ويَخشَعُ غيري لِعَبدٍ ضَعيفْ
ويَعبُدُ غيري ضَلالاً هَواه



نشيد الصلاة


يَا صَلاتِي يَا صَلاتِي
أنتِ رُوحِي وحَياتِي
في قِيامٍ وجُلُوسْ
نَرتَوِي عَذْبَ الدُروسْ
أنتِ معراجُ النفوسْ
نَحْوَ رَبِّ الكائِناتِ
أنتِ فِي دُنْيَا الحَقائِقْ
زَهْرَةٌ بَينَ الشَّقائِقْ
وَبِكِ تَحيَا الخَلائِقْ
في سَلامٍ وثَباتِ
أنتِ فِي دُنيَا الوُجودْ
سُلَّمٌ نَحوَ الخُلودْ
نَرتَقيهِ في صُعُودْ
نَحوَ أغلى الأُمنياتِ
فِيكِ يَنسَابُ الدُّعاءْ
فِي ابتِهَالٍ ورَجاءْ
حَيثُ آفَاقُ السَّماءْ
فِي قُنُوتٍ وصلاةِ
عِشْتِ يَا نُورَ السَّماءْ
يا جِهَادَ الأنبياءْ
سَوفَ نَبقى أوفِياءْ




أمي 
أمـي ربـةُ بيـت .....أمي ماأحلاها 
كـيف البـيتُ يكووووونُ .....لأأعرِف ُلولاها
أنسى حتى نفسي ......لكن لا أنساها 
وكما هي ترعانا ...واللهِ سنرعاها 



القمر
ما أجملَ القمرا...في الليل إن ظهرا
متبسماً حلواً...بين النجوم سرى
ماأجمل..ما أجمل..ما أجمل القمرا
ينسابُ في الجوِ...بضيائه الحلوِ
ويظل في صفوِ...إن غاب أو حضرا
إن غاب أو حضرا
من سالف الزمنِ... يعطي بلا ثمنِ
من ضوئه الحسنِ...ماكان مبتكرا
قالت له نجمة....ياصاحب الهمة
لن تغلب الظلمة...فأجابها سنرى
فأجابها سنرى
ورمى على الأرضِ...بشعاعه الفضي
ومشى إلى الروضِ...ليصافح الشجرَ
من نوره الهادي....الآسر الشادي
قد أشرق الوادي...وبحسنه افتخرا
وبحسنه افتخرا
البحر ناجاهُ...والبر حياهُ
والطفل غناهُ...ما أجمل القمرا
فرحت به الدنيا....قالت له هيا
عش بين جنبيّا....لكنه اعتذرا
لكنه اعتذرا
فتبـارك اللهُ...من كان سواهُ
والنور أهداه....كي يسعد البشرا

إن شاء الله تعجبكم

----------


## juman

وااايد عيبني الموضوع 
إن شاء الله راح افيد كم بلي عندي

----------


## يمنات

السموحه

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمه

----------

